# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Nhờ cá bạn giúp đỡ với!

## kattykatty89

tôi có một bản powerpoint 97-2003, nay mở trên laptop chạy win7 cài office 2010 thì font cũ là .vntime và .vnitimeh chuyển thành các font lạ hoắc không xem được, máy cài mặc định font time new roman.
các file word cũ của tôi sử dụng office 97-2003, font cũ là .vntime và .vnitimeh nay mở ra trên máy mới cũng chuyển thành các font trong rất lạ, không xem được.
mình dùng công cụ uconvert để chuyển đổi font vntime sang font time new roman trên word và power point 2010 thì xuất hiện thông báo thiếu file uowrd.dll và upowerpoint.dll nên không chuyển được.
xin nhờ các cao thủ giúp đỡ nhé! thanks

----------


## huudatfee

*trả lời: nhờ cá bạn giúp đỡ với!*

hôm trước post chủ đề lên không thấy bạn nào trả lời, nay mình đã timg ra nguyên nhân là do cái bộ unikey thiếu mất một số font tiếng việt. riêng phần tải file uconvert.dll và uword.dll vẫn chưa tìm được, bạn nào có cho xin với.

----------


## minhtshop

*trả lời: nhờ cá bạn giúp đỡ với!*

bạn tải bộ font của bảng mã tcvn3 về cài là được

----------


## huyenbeo

*trả lời: nhờ cá bạn giúp đỡ với!*

lên mạng tải bộ font về bỏ vào máy tính đó. đây này.




> https://www.box.com/files/0/f/661855019/1/f_6227169873

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

*trả lời: nhờ cá bạn giúp đỡ với!*

cài lại bạn ạ tốt nhất là gở và cài lại

----------

